# Truma Combi Boiler



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All
Has anyone else experienced problems with their Truma COMBI Boiler ?

We visited a nearby service centre to ask why our hot air heating would not work on its own but would on heating and hot water. It ran on heating only for approx 10 mins then forced the hot air out very fast then stopped. The service chap stated that Autocruise fit one of the outlet pipes too close to the air intake opening on the Truma, it then overheats, forces out the air then a PCB board blows.

This is on my Startrail 10 reg, a great boiler stated the service guy but a bad fitting. And as far as he knows only Autocruise (Swift) fit it in this way.

Dave & Jan :x :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> Has anyone else experienced problems with their Truma COMBI Boiler ?
> 
> We visited a nearby service centre to ask why our hot air heating would not work on its own but would on heating and hot water. It ran on heating only for approx 10 mins then forced the hot air out very fast then stopped. The service chap stated that Autocruise fit one of the outlet pipes too close to the air intake opening on the Truma, it then overheats, forces out the air then a PCB board blows.
> ...


What happens if you close the flap on the offending outlet so no air is 'forced' into the inlet?

The instructions say :

Heating without hot
water requirement
1. Move rotary knob (j) on
the control panel to desired
thermostat setting (1 - 9) for
room temperature.
2. Select required type of
operation at power selector
switch (gas, electrical or
mixed operation).
3. Move rotary switch on the
control panel to „m".
The green „On" indicator
lamp (k) on the control panel
illuminate when the equipment
is switched on. During
electrical operation the yellow
indicator lamp (h) at the
power selector switch also
illuminates to indicate 230 V
operation.
In this operating position the
yellow indicator lamp (q) only
illuminates at water temperatures
of less than 10°C!
Depending on operating
mode (gas, electrical or
mixed operation) and power
requirement (temperature
difference between selected
and current room temperature)
the unit automatically
selects the necessary power
setting of up to 7800 W.
When the selected roomtemperature
has been reached,
the heater switches off
(independent of the water
temperature).
The water is automatically
heated as well if
the boiler has been filled. The
water temperature can reach
up to 80°C depending on the
power and the duration of the
heating.

The "When the selected room temperature
has been reached,
the heater switches off" is interesting. Is this in fact what is happening, the fast air being expeklled being the shutdown safety mechanism?
I can't help much because I hardly ever use mine in that mode.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Take it back.

Not fit for purpose, and make them sort it out.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Take it back.
> 
> Not fit for purpose, and make them sort it out.


Thats exactly what I am doing plus the other faults it has :x


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

rayc said:


> DJBullman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


All I have been shown is the small panel behind where the tv is. 2 dials for heating oand or hot water double electric feed , single, double gas or single or dual, thats it. I will show what you have said to the service guy when I take it up.

Many thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Dave I'm not doubting anything you've said but.... On mine, after 10 minutes of forcing out hot air the place would be up to temperature & the fan would very possibly shut down or go into an almost inaudible low speed idle. Try turning the stat up to the max & see if it runs longer than 10 minutes. Another point is that the inlet to the Truma on my unit is local to the Boiler. IE the centifugal fan is mounted directly to the boiler & is situated inside a cupboard. It would be difficult to get hot air exiting the unit directly back into the inlet or anywhere near the boiler unless one of the outles hoses came off.

Good luck with your problem. D.


----------

